# variabler Tabelleninhalt in Word anhand bestimmter Kriterien



## thobi_85 (20. November 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe einen Serienbrief in Word mit einer Lieferanten-Adresse und einer Lieferantennummer (eindeutig).
Nun würde ich gerne zu dem Anschreiben eine Tabelle anhängen auf der alle Produkte des jeweiligen Lieferanten aufgelistet werden.
Ich habe eine Exceltabelle mit Lieferantennummern und den dazugehörigen Produktnummern.
Wie kann ich in den Serienbrief eine variable Tabelle einbinden die immer für den betroffenen Lieferanten seine Produkte enthält?

Falls Beispiele benötigt werden kann ich diese gerne liefern.

viele Grüße
Thomas


----------

